# zDom's Saturday date



## zDom (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 17, 2008)

She's pretty.  Now, what's the catch?  

Or isn't there one and you're just sharing your good fortune with us ?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 17, 2008)

Pretty indeed. 

I also must ask whats the catch?  Is she your sister or girlfriend?


----------



## morph4me (Sep 17, 2008)

He's just showing off.


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cute.


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 17, 2008)

Come on zDom, whats the catch? By thr way, I know both his sisters, and thats not one of them. Thats not his girfriend either, "what you talkn bout Willis"


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 17, 2008)

zDom if this is your girlfriend she is a keeper. It is nice when to people meet and can have a wonderful time.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2008)

Is that Sarah Palin??? :idunno:


----------



## crushing (Sep 17, 2008)

Why is she crossing her fingers in the photo. . .well, like the guy in this photo.


----------



## zDom (Sep 17, 2008)

Nobody recognized her eh?

That is actress Ashley Judd.

And ya, turns out: she really IS pretty; looks pretty much in person just like she does on the Silver Screen. Also seems very nice/gracious and down-to-earth (even more remarkable in that she is not only  an actess, but the daughter of Naomi Judd, so a second-generation celebrity).

The one movie I remember her from is the 2004 thriller "Twisted" (also has Samuel L. Jackson and Andy Garcia!) in which she uses a yawara stick and does some pretty nice martial arts moves! Worth checking out.

The catch is, she wasn't there to see me :wah: ; she was in town to campaign for Obama. (so maybe that was why she was making the "coerced" signal :shrug

Only those working for the campaign and the press were allowed, so I came and took pics for our Monday edition of the Standard Democrat (www.standard-democrat.com)

I don't usually do the star-struck "can I have a picture with ya" thing but this was different for some reason  

And don't go trying to rat me out to my GF, Kwanjang! &#8212; she was there, too  (she took the pic for me )


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 17, 2008)

zDom said:


> Nobody recognized her eh?
> 
> That is actress Ashley Judd.
> 
> ...


 

So does this mean you are not dating?


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 17, 2008)

:lol:  Terry, you are a wicked man, sir .


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2008)

In all honesty, she reminded me of Ashley Judd but at that size picture I assumed it was just a coincidence!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 17, 2008)

She's hot.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 18, 2008)

I remember way back when she was Wesley Crusher's "crush" on ST:TNG... :fanboy:


----------



## crushing (Sep 18, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> She's hot.


 
You saying that is even hotter!


----------



## zDom (Sep 18, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> So does this mean you are not dating?



Not presently.

I'm not opposed to the idea if things didn't work out with my GF and she divorced  (at least I think she is married).


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow. To be honest, I didn't peg her as Ashley Judd until it was mentioned. Cool!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> Wow. To be honest, I didn't peg her as Ashley Judd until it was mentioned. Cool!



Me either... I thought she was a rather average looking girl and everyone was being extra nice to Zdom for some reason.


----------



## Mimir (Sep 19, 2008)

I am sure it didn't have anything to do with us not being able to believe that zDom is "in" with the celeb crowd...


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

zDom said:


> Nobody recognized her eh?
> 
> That is actress Ashley Judd.
> 
> ...


 

You know, if you wouldve played your cards right, maybe ehhh, you,,,ehhhh girlfriend,,,,eehhhhh ashley judd,,, eehh i dont know, maybe. Im just saying you couldve at least tried. We wouldve appreciated it as it wouldve given us more to talk about. You have to remember these things, after all, THIS THING IS BIGGER THAN JUST YOU FOGELL! heheh


ps. sweet pic, i knew she looked familiar, i actually thought she was a sikeston chick, HA!


----------



## zDom (Sep 22, 2008)

tko4u said:


> You know, if you wouldve played your cards right, maybe ehhh, you,,,ehhhh girlfriend,,,,eehhhhh ashley judd,,, eehh i dont know, maybe. Im just saying you couldve at least tried. We wouldve appreciated it as it wouldve given us more to talk about.



Suggested it. Denied. Sigh.


----------



## tko4u (Sep 22, 2008)

zDom said:


> Suggested it. Denied. Sigh.


 
that sucks


sorry, you shouldve had kwanjang there as your wingman, everybody needs a good wingman!


----------

